# questions about a hesston 5585 round baler



## jback (Nov 16, 2011)

was wonderin about a hesston 5585 are they good or bad im currently square baling and have been lookin at hay rollers.All i bale is dry grass hay no silage. Are these good rollers what are somethings to watch out for, are they simple to work on. I dont have a big operation im just a hobby farmer with less than 15 acres. thanks


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Does Hesston make a good baler? Yes.

However, unless I am mistaken, I think the 5585 rolls a 5x6 bale and as such, might be more baler than you need for small acreage farm. Also, since it is a larger baler, do you have a tractor with the horsepower to run it (~70hp or larger).

The 5585 is a mid-1980's vintage baler and as such, will have the usual issues associated with 30 year old equipment. My main concern would be the condition of the belts.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

" will have the usual issues associated with 30 year old equipment. My main concern would be the condition of the belts. "

not to mention the bearings sprockets chains and check the pickup teeth...Hesston does make a good baler and they seem to last well. easy to work on is a misnomer yes they are simple but at that age getting things apart will try your patience some. I have a back up 5800 rounder that i learned to bale with and is a good machine that has had a hard life but will make a bale that the cows will eat. I think you will enjoy the less labor intensive baling that a round baler provides if your not looking to ship your hay long distances good luck and happy haying


----------



## jback (Nov 16, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> Does Hesston make a good baler? Yes.
> 
> However, unless I am mistaken, I think the 5585 rolls a 5x6 bale and as such, might be more baler than you need for small acreage farm. Also, since it is a larger baler, do you have a tractor with the horsepower to run it (~70hp or larger).
> 
> The 5585 is a mid-1980's vintage baler and as such, will have the usual issues associated with 30 year old equipment. My main concern would be the condition of the belts.


The tractor i have has 66 pto hp two remotes i think 5x6s would be big for my operation like you said but i dont know much about round balers i seen this 5585 for 4000.00 looks great in the pictures and has the original paint but i havent seen it in person and i dont have a big pocket book and this is the cheapest belt baler i have found in this area so far. Thanks


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Nitram said:


> " ...not to mention the bearings sprockets chains and check the pickup teeth"


I agree, those are definitely things to consider.

I guess I was coming from the perspective that if the belts are dry rotted / worn out and you had to replace all of them, you could easily sink $1200-$1800 into an old baler that is not worth much more than that.

A couple of bearings or chains would not be a deal breaker, but worn out belts?? Maybe so.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Very true Rockmart!! Was thinking bout Hesston 5800 rounder, my first baler i bought the belts were worn but bought another one with "good" belts then found a used set for $75 but spent more than the baler cost in sprockets chains bearings and pickup teeth. but with that said it is a workhorse and still for $250 initial investment not real purdy but the cows didn't care. Jback what area are you located in? Have you gone to auctions or asked around to others in the area? Sometime a fellow farmer in the area may have or know of one that is good shape that they nolonger have need of. Just a thought good luck


----------



## jback (Nov 16, 2011)

Iam located in east ky,havent been to a auction ihave a couple of neighbors that have hesston balers and they are pleased with theres one has a 540 the other has a 5500 and a hesston dealer is 20 minutes away from my place,it will probably be a while before i buy a roller, just kinda keepin my opitons open and want to try to learn as much as i can before i buy


----------



## LazyJ (Mar 23, 2015)

Say, I'm looking for a Filler Plate for a Heston 5585. This is the angle iron shaped plate that is directly behind the square tube roller. It is missing off the one I recently bought. Anyone got a used parts baler?


----------

